# Sesame planting



## Randy Lowe (Feb 10, 2018)

I have read posts about planting sesame for doves, on two occasions I have seen fields of 100 acres in Taylor County without enough birds for a shoot. What is the secret to attract birds?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 10, 2018)

We tried it this year without success. Planted too thick and it just didn’t grow. It’s definitely more of a late season attractant


----------



## GLS (Feb 10, 2018)

I've hunted fields that were good with sesame (benne), but it was alternated with sunflowers and corn.  One small field I hunted years ago it was the sole crop, but the birds were in it.  It's like any other food crop for dove, the ground should be clean of weeds. Gil


----------



## Nimrod71 (Feb 16, 2018)

It is better for quail.  The seed pods are face up and there for the seed don't fall to the ground like with other crops.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been too some barrel burning hunts on benne fields. There must be an art to growing it because there are 3 farmers that specialize in planting it around the Thomasville, Tallahassee area.


----------



## Randy Lowe (Feb 18, 2018)

These fields were planted for a crop, still plenty of seed on the ground after combining late November. Doves are in it now by the hundreds, apparently headed back north.


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 23, 2018)

Sunflowers


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 23, 2018)

Nothing comes close to sunflowers if your deer will allow them to make it. I can't grow 'em without fencing.


----------



## quaildoc (Mar 23, 2018)

The field needs to be well-drained. Does well in sandy soil. It also takes about 120 days to mature so you have to plant early.


----------

